# Jardini and Silver pics



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Not the greatest quality either-But let me know what ya think please....


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks Sir


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

great shots and awesome fish jst watch out for that jardini it will take out your other fish eventually, but amazing looking fish







how big are they?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

bob351 said:


> great shots and awesome fish jst watch out for that jardini it will take out your other fish eventually, but amazing looking fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He better be ready for one hell of a fight then...

24 inch pacu
20 inch silver aro
20 inch marble sailfin
12 inch jardini
10 inch green severum
7 inch dovii


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thats an awesome looking collection in that tank there, when i had mine he got to about 22" and took out a green Asian arrowana that was about 26" there nasty but until they mature i don't think they are that aggressive.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

bob351 said:


> thats an awesome looking collection in that tank there, when i had mine he got to about 22" and took out a green Asian arrowana that was about 26" there nasty but until they mature i don't think they are that aggressive.


Well I just seperated them last night as a mater of fact-
The silver was beating the hell out of the jardini-
The jar is now crammed in a 55 gal at the moment-
Looking over my options-The 55 is only temp-But couldn't risk the lost-

My stock in that tank is going to change quite a bit in the next week or so-
I'm going to be moveing around alot of fish in the next few days--

A 7 inch Midas
22 inch clown knife
Will also be added to the mix-Along with a few more new purchase that will be comming up...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

well you have one tough silver there







the jar is better in the 55 then dead, cant wait to see some pics of the ck


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

bob351 said:


> well you have one tough silver there :laugh: the jar is better in the 55 then dead, cant wait to see some pics of the ck


Thats what happens when size takes over-LOL

True-
I think I'm moveing the Jar to a 90 gal this week....
I'll make sure to get some clown pics up also....


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

awesome


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

Those Arrowanas are sweet! I have a 13 inch Silver. Those fish grow so fast and eat like pigs. I can't wait for mine to get like yours!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words everyone


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Great looking fish, what size tank r they in?
My 14in Jardini is in my 110gal, yours will love the 90gal
especially after being in the 55gal. Good luck with the moves.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Feefa said:


> Great looking fish, what size tank r they in?
> My 14in Jardini is in my 110gal, yours will love the 90gal
> especially after being in the 55gal. Good luck with the moves.


Thanks-
Previous tank was a 500 gallon
55 gal is temp-
90 gal will just have to work until I can open up my 125 for it..


----------

